# Another Application for Rhinestones: Greeting Cards!



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

A paper crafting friend of mine created and sent this card to me the other day and I'm still amazed by how beautiful it is! I thought it might inspire some new ideas on how rhinestones can be used!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Beautiful. And it does give me ideas. Thanks for posting.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I like that. I actually do my own Holiday cards in rhinestones and send them out to all of my customers from the previous year. The stones stick very will to linen type paper. Last year I did a Christmas Tree. I'm still trying to decide what to do this year. That card gives me some additional ideas.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Well this is an interesting new use - how do you put them on? do you use a wand one by one or can you use a template and a heat press successfully ?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I actually used a pattern from my template and used my heat press to put them on. I printed the wording I wanted on the cardstock (I used a red linen paper) and then heat pressed my little christmas tree design on the front. I was concerned that the stones might get dislodged during mailing, so I used padded envelopes to send them out in instead of the normal envelopes. I test mailed one to myself in the regular envelope and it arrived ok, but I didn't want to take that chance with my customers.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Slick - this sounds like fun am going to give it try


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

allhamps said:


> I actually used a pattern from my template and used my heat press to put them on. I printed the wording I wanted on the cardstock (I used a red linen paper) and then heat pressed my little christmas tree design on the front. I was concerned that the stones might get dislodged during mailing, so I used padded envelopes to send them out in instead of the normal envelopes. I test mailed one to myself in the regular envelope and it arrived ok, but I didn't want to take that chance with my customers.


Thanks so much for the info! I'm very eager to try this. 

My friend just used craft glue to adhere these. That's what the paper crafters do all the time... glue lots of little embellishments to cards. But I would much rather try making actual templates, just as if I were going to heat press them to a shirt. 

The paper crafters also buy rhinestone embellishments that have an adhesive that makes them like a sticker. This is fine for paper since it'll never be washed and the prices aren't all that bad. Here's an example of one:

BasicGrey - Bling It Collection - Rhinestones - Designer Frame - Diamond, BRAND NEW

But what's attractive to me is the ability to custom-create my own designs and be able to use them over and over.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for this great post/picture Sandy!!!

......how about a few rhinestones on a "hang tag"??? pictures anyone???


----------

